

Show HN: One Billion Seconds - habith
http://cluecode.com/billion/

======
JadeNB
I've always loved the numerical coincidence that, to a fairly crude
approximation (a bit better than two decimal places), π billion seconds is a
century.

~~~
habith
That's fascinating! Never thought about that before. π is an amazing number.

------
wglb
The odometer has wrapped!

~~~
habith
Also, if you'd like, I can modify it to track the 2nd and 3rd billion(th)
seconds. I know I'll be needing it soon ;)

~~~
wglb
Personally, I wouldn't vote for a change. Less counting of rollovers is fine
with me these days.

------
paf31
Added to my calendar :)

~~~
habith
Awesome! Celebrate it vigorously when it comes :)

